# In Memory of the Master



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 4, 2011)

Three years ago today my phone rang and on the other end was Cav (wdcav1952). his first words were "Roy sit down I have bad news Eagle passed". Now those of you who know Cav he is a big jokester but he wouldn't joke about something like this and I felt like someone punched me in the gut.
To you newer members who don't know who Eagle was, I won't go into his story but suffice it to say he was a friend to many here and the WORLDS best pen blank maker.
Many here know that I've had a collection of his blanks and had promised one day to make this particular one as I and some others believe it was the the last one he worked on.
I made this pen on Saturday and can only hope it's good enough to make the Master smile, yes I had tear or two as I turned it'. Axis antler .
Thank you for looking and most of all, this ones for you Eagle.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm lost for words Roy! but i will say our feathered friend would very be proud .:biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Jul 4, 2011)

Roy, I am sorry that I never got to chance to know him. I see that he lives on through your memories and that of others. You honor him greatly with the beautiful tribute that you created. I'm sure he would smile.Doc


----------



## jskeen (Jul 4, 2011)

Roy, Ya done good.  I think, personally he's smiling.  Several things come to mind he might say, but I'll leave those echoing in the minds of those who also hear them.  Some of them ain't exactly polite, either   Most of all, I think I hear a big sigh of relief.  

I'm glad I got to see it in person as he left it, and I'm hoping I get to see it finished too.  I'm assuming it's not going anywhere, so there's no big rush.  

I like the choice of kit, and of course the execution is dead on, but it almost seems irrelevant, don't it?  I know the pattern is not complete either, but that is somehow fitting too.  Kind of like the empty spot where the fourth fighter plane should be when they make a pass over a memorial service, it speaks to other things left undone, and perhaps some words left unsaid.  

If there's a workshop up there somewhere, I can imagine Sam Maloof, and James Krenov wandering in to get their morning coffee and hearing "hey, look guys, he finally got that last one finished, come check it out!"


----------



## markgum (Jul 4, 2011)

great work.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 4, 2011)

As always Roy, great piece of art work. Also great job of keeping a legends memory alive. We can only wish that he was with us and be able to read his thoughts on todays blank making and some of the new ideas that have emerged since his passing. Thanks for showing.


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 4, 2011)

Roy, fantastic work.  I never had the honor to know Eagle, however from what I hear of the man, you would have made him proud.  

Thank you for sharing his last piece of art.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you!



jskeen said:


> Roy, Ya done good. I think, personally he's smiling. Several things come to mind he might say, but I'll leave those echoing in the minds of those who also hear them.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh as I also heard what he might of said and as this is a family site we'll keep it to ourselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 4, 2011)

I was reflecting on Eagle this morning myself. His passing was a huge jolt to this whole group. It says a lot that we still see his name mentioned along with greatness still. For those that did not have the good fortune to know him. I will just say he raised the bar above the clouds in everything he did. Both good or bad. He was about as common a character as his work was. I miss him often.

To his family, I hope that you have a good day regardless of the memories it will bring you. I hope you are doing well and God Bless.


----------



## THarvey (Jul 4, 2011)

Great Tribute.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 4, 2011)

Great work Roy! I am sure he would be pleased. I have a cross blank I thought about making today... Then again, perhaps next year. I think it would be neat to have a contest in memory of Eagle here. Maybe next year?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 4, 2011)

'he' would approve. Another one of your 'masterpieces'.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks awesome Roy!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting Roy.
Bernie and I were remembering Eagle the other day.
Here's one of my pens using an Eagle made blank:






Soar high William!


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pen Roy. Thanks for sharing. This is an amazing pen blank and so are the rest.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 4, 2011)

I really miss Eagle. Even the 1-2 hour long phone calls at a time when I had to get some work done. 

Roy you done more than good.  It was very difficult turning one of his creations after he passed.  I was on pins and needles the whole time as I knew it could never be replaced, so I am well aware of what you had to go through.  How many times did you hear in your head, more CA and sharpen your skew?  He also would say it's just a blank.  Well no it is a whole lot more.

Congrats Roy you have another pen to be very proud of.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 4, 2011)

As the man would often say NPGJ.  Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow it is wonderful to hear such tributes. Got me thinking...and curious to see any other pens made from other "Eagle Blanks" out there. I especially love seeing the 'before and after' pictures with the blanks before they get spun.

Thanks all and thanks Eagle
Jeff G


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Jul 4, 2011)

Roy, Your one master compleating another masters work and I dream of meeting you in person someday.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 4, 2011)

Jeff G said:


> Wow it is wonderful to hear such tributes. Got me thinking...and curious to see any other pens made from other "Eagle Blanks" out there. I especially love seeing the 'before and after' pictures with the blanks before they get spun.
> 
> Thanks all and thanks Eagle
> Jeff G



Although I realize you don't know it, this is completely contrary to Eagle's philosophy of making blanks.  Only his "trusted inner circle" ever got to see the complete blanks.  He always felt this  allowed others to see "his" way of making the blank.

Sounds selfish, but Eagle's methods evolved from his successes and failures.  He tried not to expose too much information, because he always believed if you approached the job without a pre-conceived method of doing it, you may find a way that was BETTER than his.

While he certainly enjoyed being "the master" or "other people call me an artist", he also really wanted to see NEW, INNOVATIVE blanks--so he hoped others would find better ways.

To me, he was blunt and very politically incorrect----our conversations continue to make me smile----Thanks for the memories, my friend.

Nice job on that antler, Roy!!  NPGJ!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 4, 2011)

Roy that is beautiful.  I am sure the Eagle would be proud to see what you have done with his creation. Those blanks are all wonderful, I would love to see the Red/White/Blue when it is in pen form. Those are all one of a kind "keepers".


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 4, 2011)

Mike your wish has been granted:See it here!

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=82647



Woodlvr said:


> Roy that is beautiful. I am sure the Eagle would be proud to see what you have done with his creation. Those blanks are all wonderful, I would love to see the Red/White/Blue when it is in pen form. Those are all one of a kind "keepers".


----------



## skiprat (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice one Roy,:wink: I'm impressed that you eventually worked up the courage to 'do' that blank. 

I miss him most for his honesty. Unfortunately, I think he would turn in his grave if he could see how the 'inner circle' has changed.


----------



## jskeen (Jul 4, 2011)

For those who are looking for some more pictures of William's work, here is a photo gallery he maintained.  

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/show...mbcheck=0&page=1&sortby=&sorttime=&way=&date=


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 4, 2011)

And here James:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1093679663836.15071.1281891025&l=7166d4ca6f


----------



## jskeen (Jul 4, 2011)

PR_Princess said:


> And here James:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1093679663836.15071.1281891025&l=7166d4ca6f



That's the other one I was looking for but couldn't remember where it was.

Thanks Dawn.  

I may just have to clean off the lathe and try to turn something now, for the first time in a couple of months.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 4, 2011)

I wish I could have had a chance to meet Eagle. When I had my 1st turning class my instructor told me stories of this man he knew that would do the most awesome segmented pen blanks. He then showed me a couple he had (and now Hans has 1 of them) and they were soooo cool. Hearing all the stories makes me feel like I somehow knew him. Roy, you did him proud. Surely a keeper and an added memory of someone who was/is a dear friend.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 5, 2011)

Again Bruce thanks for the* NPGJ*, I smile everytime I see that​


----------



## simomatra (Jul 6, 2011)

I never had a chance to meet Eagle in person but his work is way up there for all of us to attempt to achieve.

Lovely work Roy i am sure he is up there smiling.


----------

